# Mehrere FTP User



## cinema (6. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute.

Hat jemand eine Anleitung, wie ich auf meinen Debian 5.0 minimal VServer mehrere FTP User anlege? Also ein Webspace Hosting. Wie teile ich es ein, dass die User nur begrenzten Webspace haben`?

Hoffe auf eine Hilfreiche Antwort

LG cinema


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juli 2009)

cinema hat gesagt.:


> Wie teile ich es ein, dass die User nur begrenzten Webspace haben`?


Quotas limitieren die Anzahl Bytes/Dateien die ein User zur Verfuegung hat.


----------



## cinema (6. Juli 2009)

Na gibt es ein Tutorial dazu? Bin noch ein Linux anfänger.


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Das "Linux Quota mini-HOWTO" sollte für den Anfang alles Notwendige erklären.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

